# MassArt Chief of Public Safety Department



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Could YOU be the one to slow the turn over rate? I'm willing to bet there are some really good people working there and top notch leadership is always in order!*

*Chief of Public Safety Department*
Massachusetts College of Art and Design
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 04/15/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety







DIVERSITY
*Salary:* $105,000.00 - $125,000.00 Annually

*Job Number:* 00189

*Closing:*
Continuous
*Description*
MassArt's Chief of Police/Director of Public Safety serves as the chief administrative officer and the representative of MassArt's Police on campus and in the Boston Community. The chief is responsiblefor leadership in maintaining public safety on campus, progressive community police engagement, andracially just policing as well as directing the enforcement of all federal, state, and local laws.
*Supervision Received:* Vice President for Student Development
*Supervision Exercised:* Oversees a department that includes the Deputy Chief, Campus Police Officers of various ranks, Institutional Security Officers, Operations Manager and Community Resource Officer, and student employees.
*Salary:* $105k - $125k, commensurate with qualifications and experience.
*Summary of Duties*

Develops and maintains the Massart Department of Public Safety's mission and the policies and procedures in support of that mission, which is aligned to the college's mission.
Supervises departmental operations and directs departmental planning necessary to provide comprehensive law enforcement and public safety services.
Engages in recruitment of a diverse public safety department, oversees ongoing staff development and training, as well as staffing, hiring, disciplinary action, evaluation, and promotion.
Manages and appropriately allocates the public safety department budget; analyzes, monitors and evaluates staffing utilization against budgeted staffing base.
Promotes an interactive, positive relationship within the campus public safety department andbetween other departments and offices of the college. Engages with students, parents, facultyandstaff with the goal of building trust and strong working relationships between the department andthe community.
Plans and develops strategies in conjunction with the Deputy Chief, Senior MassArt Leadership, Colleges of the Fenway, and MASCO for the preparation and response to college emergency management.
Chairs the college's Rapid Response Team.
Proactively develops and reviews department policy ensuring compliance with state and national accreditation standards and best practices.
Develops and sets measurable goals for proactive community engagement. Analyzes crimetrends and incident reports; develops program utilizations of personnel to offset the trends; maintains department crime statistics, including the compiling and filing of the annual securityand fire safety report to the Department of Education (Clery Act) and monthly summary reports for the vice president of strategic engagement and chief of staff.
Oversees security concerns of college buildings and property, including security technology and routine security inspections.
Collaborates with the senior leadership team of MassArt to develop and update policies and procedures for, and to carry out effective, unified responses to emergencies, planned and unplanned events and community needs; issues crime and emergency alerts as appropriate; acts as responsible authority for the department in emergency response situations; and participates insupporting college-wide emergency response efforts.
Develops campus outreach, education, and prevention programs related to public safety. Advises campus administrators of legal and liability issues related to campus safety.
Develops and administers departmental budget in support of fiscal initiatives.
Serves as liaison with local, state, and federal law enforcement as well as local fire department and emergency management agencies (MEMA and FEMA).
Represents MassArt at COF, MASCO, and local neighborhood meetings.
Other duties as assigned.
*Special Working Conditions/Physical Requirements: *
On-call responsibility required; must have and maintain a valid license to operate a motor vehicle; must successfully undergo a comprehensive background investigation, physical examination, psychological examination.
*Minimum Qualifications*

Bachelor's degree required;
Minimum of eight to ten years of law enforcement experience to include a minimumof six years of progressively responsible supervisory experience in a law enforcement/ public safety/security/emergency management position, preferably at an institution of higher education.
Must be certifiable as a Special Police Officer by the Massachusetts State Police within one year of appointment;
Must be certified in First Aid/Safety and CPR within 6 months of appointment;
Meet and maintain annual Mass State Police in-service standards;
Incident Command System training and experience;
Experience and knowledge of law enforcement policies and procedures, crime prevention, investigations, training for law enforcement personnel, life safety programming.
Knowledge of budget operations and management specific to a public safety agency.
Demonstrated commitment and understanding of racially just policing.
Ability to proactively adapt policies and procedures that are responsive to police reformmeasureson the local, state, and federal level.
Engage in continued professional development to support best practices of community policingand public safety within a college campus.
Demonstrated ability to address community concerns in a proactive, compassionate, forthright manner and to be visible on campus and to participate in the life of the campus.
Possess anunderstanding of mental health issues, as well as the value of having officers trained as mental health officers and being front-line contacts in this area.
Excellent organizational, interpersonal, written, and verbal communication skills;
Experience working in a diverse environment;
Must have and maintain a current Massachusetts driver's license;
Candidates may undergo a background investigation and will participate in driving records investigation, physical, polygraph, psychological, or other examinations at the College's discretion.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Master's preferred. Preferred degree in law enforcement, emergency management, or criminal justice field (relevant military rank, experience, and training may be substituted for some of theeducational requirement).
Knowledge of and experience with higher education principles, practices and procedures.
Documented professional competence as a public safety administrator in higher education.
Demonstrated commitment to working with under-served students;
Understanding of social media platforms and their use for community engagement, crisis management, and law enforcement.
*Massachusetts College of Art and Design is a public, independent institution that prepares artists, designers, and educators from diverse backgrounds to shape communities, economies, and cultures for the common good*, *and demonstrate our values by:*

Pursuing a just, compassionate, and equitable learning environment.
Cultivating rigorous creative practices by observing, questioning, making and remaking.
Honoring courage, honesty, mutual respect, and self-expression.
Believing in the power of art and design to transform our world.
Please note that MassArt does not provide employment-based visa sponsorship or non-student exchange visitor visa sponsorship for administrators, managers, technical staff, library staff or support staff. All offers of employment are based on appropriate U.S. work authorization.
MassArt currently does not provide reimbursement for travel.
Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI) check relative to prior criminal convictions and pending cases, as well as Sex Offender Registry Information (SORI) checks relative to prior sexual offenses committed as an adult or juvenile will be conducted on the final candidate prior to an offer of employment. MassArt requires specific written authorization to conduct background checks. Failure to provide such authorization shall preclude your application from receiving further consideration.
MassArt strives to be a model of diversity and inclusion; the campus community reflects the layers of cultural and self identity that proudly make up our region, nation, and world. We respect, value, and celebrate the strengths, characteristics, and perspectives of all and promote an inclusive environment that leverages the unique contributions of each individual, group, and organization into all aspects of our work.
Social inclusion at MassArt honors our commitment to diversity & inclusion by recognizing the integrity, contributions, strengths, and value of different cultural, language, and social groups. Social inclusion includes, but is not limited to, race/ethnicity, physical abilities/qualities, disability, gender, sexual orientation, age, religious beliefs, class, educational background, and employment category.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Chairs the "Rapid Response Team"..............

Ahhhh HA HA HA HA HA, HO HO HO HO, HEE HEE HEE, OOOOOHHH!!! They're killing me with that one. Respond to "WHAT" and with WHAT!?!?


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

I listen to them on the scanner once in awhile, 95%+ of the radio traffic is about the shuttle bus or unlocking/locking doors, and I’d say that English is the second language for most of the department.

Public job so it starts the pension clock, but seems like a painful way to do it.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

Some jobs aren’t even stepping stones.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Roy Fehler said:


> I listen to them on the scanner once in awhile, 95%+ of the radio traffic is about the shuttle bus or unlocking/locking doors, and I’d say that English is the second language for most of the department.
> 
> Public job so it starts the pension clock, but seems like a painful way to do it.


But are they still making coffee in the Lobby?


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

FAPD said:


> But are they still making coffee in the Lobby?


Excellent question!


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Chairs the "Rapid Response Team"..............
> 
> Ahhhh HA HA HA HA HA, HO HO HO HO, HEE HEE HEE, OOOOOHHH!!! They're killing me with that one. Respond to "WHAT" and with WHAT!?!?


Wonder if Eric would return ??


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Mitpo62 said:


> Wonder if Eric would return ??


Last I heard he was somewhere in Maine or NH......................


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

How many chiefs/ directors do they need?

There's a security guard in Fall River that says he was the public safety director at MassArt just in the last year. 🧐


----------

